# Lookalikes



## biglynch (Apr 28, 2011)

So who have you been told you look like. I will get us started.






View attachment cr bfs.jpg


----------



## Paquito (Apr 28, 2011)

Eddie Guerrero and Nick Frost. Yeaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Zowie (Apr 28, 2011)

Paquito said:


> Eddie Guerrero and Nick Frost. Yeaaaaaaaaaaa



And every other mexican ever to have existed. 

No famous look-alikes for me, but I've often been told that people cross paths with girls who look just like me. Brown, with glasses.


----------



## PigPen (Apr 28, 2011)

when i had my bald head and long beard, i was told i looked like tony campos from static x all the time. 

View attachment Untitled.jpg


View attachment Tony-Campos.jpg


----------



## FishCharming (Apr 28, 2011)

i've gotten this a few times even though i dont really see it...

aaaaaaaaand sorry for the ginormous pic, lol


----------



## Paquito (Apr 28, 2011)

Zowie said:


> And every other mexican ever to have existed.
> 
> No famous look-alikes for me, but I've often been told that people cross paths with girls who look just like me. Brown, with glasses.



I took the liberty of putting your face in one of those lookalike generators.

You got Camilla Belle, Paulina Porizkova, and Charlie Chaplin.








If it helps, I got Thomas Edison and 50 Cent once.


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 28, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> i've gotten this a few times even though i dont really see it...
> 
> aaaaaaaaand sorry for the ginormous pic, lol



I can totally see this 

As for me.....not really famous (more infamous) but this was used alot when i was at school. I still don't see the resemblance. 

Anyway...I give you the Numa Numa Guy (if you dont know him, check youtube...damn that infernal contraption!)


----------



## biglynch (Apr 28, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> I can totally see this
> 
> As for me.....not really famous (more infamous) but this was used alot when i was at school. I still don't see the resemblance.
> 
> Anyway...I give you the Numa Numa Guy (if you dont know him, check youtube...damn that infernal contraption!)



thats pretty close!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 28, 2011)

Well, whether I agree or not, I'm honored to be in such good company:


----------



## penguin (Apr 28, 2011)

No one famous, though I've had people tell me I remind them of their best friend's cousin's teacher or something else just as ridiculous.


----------



## samuraiscott (Apr 28, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Well, whether I agree or not, I'm honored to be in such good company:



Casting, 

Out of all of those "look alikes" You are BY FAR the Most Beautiful!:wubu:


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Apr 28, 2011)

ahahhahahahahaha


----------



## penguin (Apr 28, 2011)

Okay, that site gave me Maria Sharapova and....P. Diddy.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 28, 2011)

samuraiscott said:


> Casting,
> 
> Out of all of those "look alikes" You are BY FAR the Most Beautiful!:wubu:


You are so sweet, Scott. Thank you, sincerely.


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 28, 2011)

There were two other guys....but 7 out of 10 were women! I'm clearly the most womanly man ever


----------



## Amaranthine (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Sasquatch! (Apr 28, 2011)

Here's mine.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 28, 2011)

Amaranthine said:


>


I call shenanigans that Felecia Day was not a match!


----------



## luvbigfellas (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Zandoz (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't see any of them <shrug> 

View attachment look-alikes.jpg


----------



## ITheFire (Apr 28, 2011)

Amy Lee of Evanescence, and Adele. 

http://www.vivagoal.com/images/wallpapers/Amy-Lee-7.jpg


http://idolator.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/adele_pr-1-500x3631.jpg



I think I would be the result if they had baby together.

(it makes sense if you don't think about it)


----------



## ITheFire (Apr 28, 2011)

Damn. Had *a baby.


----------



## Deacone (Apr 28, 2011)

LOL

This thing is so azn-friendly.

But...but...CHARLTON HESTON?

reeeally? 

View attachment charltonlol.JPG


----------



## Sasquatch! (Apr 28, 2011)

Deacone said:


> LOL
> 
> This thing is so azn-friendly.
> 
> ...



I don't care if you look like Charlton Heston, I would still not kick out of bed


----------



## luvbigfellas (Apr 28, 2011)

Deacone said:


> LOL
> 
> This thing is so azn-friendly.
> 
> ...



I found the Shirley MacLaine one funnier.


----------



## J_Underscore (Apr 28, 2011)

Deacone said:


> LOL
> 
> This thing is so azn-friendly.
> 
> ...



As your boyfriend, I know thats not your best smile or even regular face lol. Try it again without looking like you're worrying about something  lol


----------



## Deacone (Apr 28, 2011)

J_JP_M said:


> As your boyfriend, I know thats not your best smile or even regular face lol. Try it again without looking like you're worrying about something  lol



It's my -

"Amy-is-fucking-tired-as-its-4am-face" 

I could have pulled a worser (I know that's not a word) face. AND YOU KNOW IT :>:kiss2:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Apr 28, 2011)

Deacone said:


> It's my -
> 
> "Amy-is-fucking-tired-as-its-4am-face"
> 
> I could have pulled a worser (I know that's not a word) face. AND YOU KNOW IT :>:kiss2:



Ok, THAT was TMI


----------



## Deacone (Apr 28, 2011)

J_JP_M's 

LOL

You have more girl matches than boys babe lol. 

View attachment john.JPG


----------



## Deacone (Apr 28, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Ok, THAT was TMI



I didn't mean it to be :<

But if you say so.

;>


----------



## analikesyourface (Apr 28, 2011)

biglynch said:


> So who have you been told you look like. I will get us started.





.... He's been my crush... since a youngish age.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Apr 29, 2011)

Kat Von D, Drew Barrymore, and Shakira.



I can't explain it.


----------



## SanDiega (Apr 29, 2011)

She is not famous, but alot of people can't tell my sister and I apart.


----------



## BeerMe (Apr 29, 2011)

I've been told I look like Kevin James a lot, but that has way more to do with body type than facial features.


The Celebrity Look-alikes thing sucks.


----------



## PinkRodery (Apr 29, 2011)

BeerMe said:


> I've been told I look like Kevin James a lot, but that has way more to do with body type than facial features.
> 
> The Celebrity Look-alikes thing sucks.



You got Poe though! Poooeeee!


----------



## chicken legs (Apr 29, 2011)

The Celebrity Look-alikes thing is sooo funny..


----------



## biglynch (Apr 29, 2011)

analikesyourface said:


> .... He's been my crush... since a youngish age.



my mates started it about 10 years ago... so i started growing it. bam bam was another i was compaired to alot too. So who do you look like?


----------



## Christov (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## Amaranthine (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## JulieD (May 3, 2011)

when i was in high school i was a lot thinner...everyone said that i looked like Ricki Lake... 

View attachment ricki_lake.jpg


----------



## Lil BigginZ (May 3, 2011)

JulieD said:


> when i was in high school i was a lot thinner...everyone said that i looked like Ricki Lake...



i'd have to agree


----------



## mossystate (May 3, 2011)

That My Heritage thing is such a load of crap...but fun to mess around with it. 

* well, fuck if I know how to post mine in here...lol *


----------



## Oirish (May 3, 2011)

ITheFire said:


> Amy Lee of Evanescence, and Adele.
> 
> http://www.vivagoal.com/images/wallpapers/Amy-Lee-7.jpg
> 
> ...



Really??? That sounds like a very attractive combo.


----------



## ITheFire (May 3, 2011)

Oirish said:


> Really??? That sounds like a very attractive combo.



http://dailybooth.com/FacinorousFire/15314448

http://dailybooth.com/FacinorousFire/15346077

http://dailybooth.com/FacinorousFire/15488663


I'll let you decide.


----------



## J34 (May 4, 2011)

Zandoz said:


> I don't see any of them <shrug>



Don't you get it! You resemble their glasses very well


----------



## Pitch (May 7, 2011)

^^ I get this from the family a lot. You be the judge with my avatar to the left, but, I get "Fat Thandie Newton" WAY TOO OFTEN to not just kind of give up and go "Oh, alright."

Nothing against Thandie, who is awesome. By the way.


----------



## Kamily (May 7, 2011)




----------



## lalatx (May 7, 2011)

Not sure how I feel about looking like Keith Urban. Haha 

View attachment Untitled1.jpg


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 7, 2011)

If Keith Urban looked like you, I would totally smooch his face off.


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 7, 2011)

I need to get on this "My Heritage" stuff  I remember once getting nothing but asian actresses. Must be my squinty eyes because of my fat cheeks when I smile


----------



## Jenella (May 7, 2011)

Yeah...... I don't see it.


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 7, 2011)

Let's see if this link works...

Please dear Gawd I hope it works


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 16, 2011)

I get gabriel Iglesias . . . a lot. I just think its because we're both fat mexicans.


----------



## J34 (May 16, 2011)

When I had my beard I received a handful of Che Guevara comparisons. After awhile I had to cut it, since people started questioning my beliefs and whatnot. To make it clear once again - I am not a communist!


----------



## OIFMountaineer (May 16, 2011)

I've been told I look like Mark Fauerstein, from, among other things, "In her Shoes"


----------



## FishCharming (May 16, 2011)

i had a table tonight that told me i look like tim curry...


----------



## Zowie (May 17, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> i had a table tonight that told me i look like tim curry...



Oh, I knew that new work uniform wouldn't do you any favours...

AND DO THE PELVIC THRU-U-U-SSSSTTTT!


----------



## Paquito (May 17, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> i had a table tonight that told me i look like tim curry...



This can't be confirmed or denied until we see you in some fishnets.


----------



## Aust99 (May 19, 2011)

OIFMountaineer said:


> I've been told I look like Mark Fauerstein, from, among other things, "In her Shoes"



Loved him in that film... He (and you by default) is smokin hot!!!


----------



## Kamily (May 19, 2011)

OIFMountaineer said:


> I've been told I look like Mark Fauerstein, from, among other things, "In her Shoes"



I can see that resemblance.


----------



## KittyKitten (May 21, 2011)

Jill Scott, especially the smile. 







Janet Jackson, early 90s when my hair is in spiral waves, and the smile.








Malia Michele

Irene Cara






Strangely, someone said I looked like Jessica Alba on her, the facial features. 


I have no idea.


----------



## djudex (May 21, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I get gabriel Iglesias . . . a lot. I just think its because we're both fat mexicans.



You and Gabriel Iglesias don't look anything alike, those people are nuts.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 21, 2011)

djudex said:


> You and Gabriel Iglesias don't look anything alike, those people are nuts.



THANK you!


----------



## GentleSavage (May 25, 2011)

Umm.......

The only one I don't mind is Jensen Ackles. If I swung that way... hmm, all over him like white on rice. Damn he is fine.


----------



## Oirish (May 26, 2011)

ITheFire said:


> http://dailybooth.com/FacinorousFire/15314448
> 
> http://dailybooth.com/FacinorousFire/15346077
> 
> ...



Yep. Pretty darn cute


----------



## Oirish (May 26, 2011)

Since the trailers for X-Men: First Class came out I've been told that I look like James McAvoy at least a dozen times. My hair looks just like his in the preview actually. I cut it for job interviews. When it was long I got Aragorn in Lord of the Rings all the time. Keith Urban too. I disagree about those two though. 

View attachment 550w_movies_x-men_first_class_02.jpg


View attachment james_mcavoy-the_last_station-6.jpg


----------



## Chongo (Jun 14, 2011)

Some years back, I was at a pistol range, and someone claimed I looked just like John Goodman from the Big Lebowski. I could see some resemblance there, as I was wearing a vest, shooting glasses, and was rocking a flat top back then. The resemblance ended there tho I think.. 

View attachment walter.jpg


View attachment me.jpg


----------



## powderfinger (Jun 19, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I get gabriel Iglesias . . . a lot. I just think its because we're both fat mexicans.



I had to Google this guy, I expected a fat Enrique Iglesias. I don't know why, I guess I just assume all Iglesiases look the same (this sentence sounds much more racist than I want it to). I was kind of let down.


----------



## Fat_Cat (Jun 19, 2011)

I've gotten compared to John Popper of Blues Traveler, by strangers before. I could see the resemblence when the band was in it's heyday, but not anymore.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jun 19, 2011)

I've never been told that I look like anyone famous. Now I wish I was back in high school, I don't think I turned out looking like any of these people :huh:






This is the updated collage  Growing old is FUN!!!


----------



## ForeignSoul (Jun 19, 2011)

I've never been told I look like anyone famous either but, someone once said I'm a bit of a mix between Jack Black and Mick Foley (15yrs ago) lol


Eh, I dunno if I really see either.... 

View attachment Mick.Foley..jpg


View attachment kewl_mag_nickelodeon_kids_choice_awards_jack_black_orange_blimp_carpet_400.jpg


----------



## hsilvers (Jun 22, 2011)

I've never gotten any of before coming on here. I've been told previously I look like Scarlett...I guess I have to admit they were right. 

View attachment me collage.jpg


----------



## edvis (Jan 14, 2014)

me and Meatloaf 

View attachment 68cbs2.jpg


View attachment meatloaf-hot-patootie-119.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 15, 2014)

I was told I look like Mrs. Winslow on Family Matters. Also Queen Aoleon from Coming To America.


----------



## Esther (Jan 15, 2014)

LillyBBBW said:


> I was told I look like Mrs. Winslow on Family Matters. Also Queen Aoleon from Coming To America.



I see Queen Aoleon for sure!
Also, it's nice to see you 'round these parts!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 15, 2014)

Esther said:


> I see Queen Aoleon for sure!
> Also, it's nice to see you 'round these parts!



Thanks so much Esther.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 15, 2014)

LillyBBBW said:


> I was told I look like Mrs. Winslow on Family Matters. Also Queen Aoleon from Coming To America.



I'm going ot go with Queen Aoleon as well. I also have a soft spot for Coming to American and Mc. Dowell's.


----------

